# Welcome to BBF.com! If you are a guest, sign up!



## ShuHanGuanYu

Welcome to the largest and best basketball forum on the internet. We are always looking for more Suns fans to cheer with throughout the season, so sign up and chat with us! You will make friends with those who share your love for the Suns and for the best sport in the world today.

You should be able to find everything here that you need as a Suns fan. We will post news as soon as it reaches us. We will post game threads and game previews to promote discussions and predictions about every game of the season. We will discuss all things about the Suns as they arise during the season. We will sometimes post videos of highlight plays. You will meet many different kinds of people on this board, all with distinct opinions and ideas about different things. Just come on in and join the discussion. The more people posting, the better the experience for everyone. And hey, you might have ideas about how to make this board even better. So take that step and sign up for this Suns community! :cheers:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! You will regret it if you don't!*

uummm.........Interesting avatar you got there......kinda weird, but hey


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

he's had that avatar forever. you think by now he would change it lol. it also hurts my mouth just looking at it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

Do it! Now! If not, you miss out on meeting hands down the coolest Suns fans on the face of this planet. :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

:::whispers:: psst. who are you talking to? lol


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Welcome to the largest and best basketball forum on the internet. We are always looking for more Suns fans to cheer with throughout the season, so sign up and chat with us! You will make friends with those who share your love for the Suns and for the best sport in the world today.
> 
> You should be able to find everything here that you need as a Suns fan. We will post news as soon as it reaches us. We will post game threads and game previews to promote discussions and predictions about every game of the season. We will discuss all things about the Suns as they arise during the season. We will sometimes post videos of highlight plays. You will meet many different kinds of people on this board, all with distinct opinions and ideas about different things. Just come on in and join the discussion. The more people posting, the better the experience for everyone. And hey, you might have ideas about how to make this board even better. So take that step and sign up for this Suns community! :cheers:


Me,here!I'm a Chinese guy and I like the Suns with my heart.I will check the latest NEWS on this website often.THX


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Me,here!I'm a Chinese guy and I like the Suns with my heart.I will check the latest NEWS on this website often.THX


Awesome! Glad to have ya! :cheers: So you live in China or are you in the United States? Or somewhere else?

Everyone else join now or you miss meeting someone by the name of Visceral. Visceral will change you life forever!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Awesome! Glad to have ya! :cheers: So you live in China or are you in the United States? Or somewhere else?
> 
> Everyone else join now or you miss meeting someone by the name of Visceral. Visceral will change you life forever!



change your life the wrong way then yes, I agree


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Awesome! Glad to have ya! :cheers: So you live in China or are you in the United States? Or somewhere else?
> 
> Everyone else join now or you miss meeting someone by the name of Visceral. Visceral will change you life forever!


Thank ya,basically I live in Guangdong Province,CHN.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



Visceral said:


> change your life the wrong way then yes, I agree


Oh,I didn't know there was a right way.Change is all I wanna get


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Thank ya,basically I live in Guangdong Province,CHN.


Wow, very cool. I know right where that is. So you live in Guangzhou, or another city? I study Chinese history, so I'm pretty familiar with the geography and history of many of the provinces and old cities. Guangzhou is a place I might visit when I tour there later in life. Cheng Du is the major city I want to see, but there are many others.


----------



## JMES HOME

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

how do you put on a custom avatar???i dont know how


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Wow, very cool. I know right where that is. So you live in Guangzhou, or another city? I study Chinese history, so I'm pretty familiar with the geography and history of many of the provinces and old cities. Guangzhou is a place I might visit when I tour there later in life. Cheng Du is the major city I want to see, but there are many others.


 I can see that from your SM and Signature I now live in Shaoguan,a medium city near Guangzhou.When I was young,I used to live in Hanzhong,Shannxi where Liu Bei ruled the kingdom of ShuHan.As you are learning Chinese history,here I wanna recommend a brilliant website about the Three Kingdoms to you.
http://www.warmrainforum.com/show_hdr.php?xname=CEFAG11&dname=FU7RB11&xpos=15
And on your visit to Cheng Du,I think the style of the city is kinda like Chicago.No wonder Dennis Rodman had put his tournament of China in that city.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



JMES HOME said:


> how do you put on a custom avatar???i dont know how


To put on custom avatar,you need to become a supporting member.
Click here to get more imformation:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php?
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=45237


----------



## DDFLAIR4H

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

Thanks just signed up, hope this is fun!!!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*



DDFLAIR4H said:


> Thanks just signed up, hope this is fun!!!



You'll like it. And Welcome. =)


----------



## Dynamic™

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

This is the best Forums site, with cool people. I feel like I'm going to be here forever.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

Hey ShuHanGuanYu! I told you I would make it here and I have to admit that this site is nice...

I'm a DIE HARD Suns fan and have been since we played the Celtics in the 75-76 season...

I've been through a lot of heart breaks with this team and I hope Amare comes back healthy to give us our first NBA Championship!!

Go Suns!!!!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*



the rattler said:


> Hey ShuHanGuanYu! I told you I would make it here and I have to admit that this site is nice...
> 
> I'm a DIE HARD Suns fan and have been since we played the Celtics in the 75-76 season...
> 
> I've been through a lot of heart breaks with this team and I hope Amare comes back healthy to give us our first NBA Championship!!
> 
> Go Suns!!!!


Welcome my friend! Glad you could make it. Indeed, the Suns have been through so much crap the last ten years. It would all be worth it if we could capture our first title.


----------



## the rattler

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

You're kidding me right bro??? The past 10 years????

What about when we lost the coin flip back in 1968 when we lost the rights to Kareem Abdul Jabbar?

What about the heartbreaking loss to the Celtics in 1976 only to become the Lakers ***** for the next 17 years?

Then we had that drug ring scandal back in the 80's that brought our city to shame?? Walter Davis, Mike Brartz, Ron Lee and some other players I would probably want to forget about like Johnny High getting killed in a car crash!!!

Do you remember Richard Dumas???(was Richard his first name?) He had the potential to be one of the top 5 players in the NBA but nooooooo!!!

He loved that friggin white powder too much!!!

We get a center in Nick Vanos who had potential and he dies in a plane crash....

Then came the 92-93 finals and one of the greatest games was in Game 5 when we beat the Bulls in Game 5!!! I was at Sky Harbor Airport with my face painted purple and orange at 3am when our boys came back home....

When John Paxson hit that shot against us in game 6!! I just cried and it was probably the only time I ever did watching a game! I still believe KJ was fouled going up for that last shot but you can't cry over spilt milk....

The 2005-2006 Suns is a team I couldn't be more prouder about! We would be lucky to win 40 games without Amare?

We went to the western confrence finals and nobody's stopping us in 2006-2007!!!!

Here we go AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO SUNS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

True, it goes way back. I'm not old enough to have seen anything before the mid-eighties, so it wouldn't really matter to me if the Suns had won the 'ship back then. I want to see it with my own eyes as it happens.

2007 could be the Suns' year. They just need to avoid any major injuries and hopefully gather some steam late in the season. It's anybody's game this year.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

Sign up! :clap:


----------



## Spitfire

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*

Hello fellow Suns fans,

New here; just registered on this forum. Live in Lakeside up in the White Mtns. originally from Tucson.

GO SUNS!!!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



Spitfire said:


> Hello fellow Suns fans,
> 
> New here; just registered on this forum. Live in Lakeside up in the White Mtns. originally from Tucson.
> 
> GO SUNS!!!



Welcome to the board!









Have any questions, don't be hesitate to ask.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

Hi All,

From the few threads I've checked, people here seem very friendly. So here I am. Looking forward to interesting discussions with you guys!

Aylwin


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*

I am back after being gone for the last month or two. Just finished moving up to the Seattle area.:cheers:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun here.*



Tiz said:


> I am back after being gone for the last month or two. Just finished moving up to the Seattle area.:cheers:



Welcome back Tiz.

I was wondering where you went and when we would see you again. Glad you're back.


----------



## Spitfire

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



Tiz said:


> I am back after being gone for the last month or two. Just finished moving up to the Seattle area.:cheers:


Seattle eh? I'm going to visit this August. I have a relative who lives in Bellevue.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



Spitfire said:


> Seattle eh? I'm going to visit this August. I have a relative who lives in Bellevue.



Spit, why haven't you been posting?

We can always use more opinions from Suns fans.


----------



## Spitfire

*Re: Welcome to BBB.net! If you are a guest, sign up! I guarantee you will have fun h*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Spit, why haven't you been posting?
> 
> We can always use more opinions from Suns fans.


Computer was down for awhile, but I'm back. :yes:


----------



## skatesb16

Hey guys. I signed up a while ago, but have had problems with my account. I'm finally able to post, so I just wanted to introduce myself. I live in Seattle, but grew up in Phoenix. Been a Suns fan through thick and thin (and thinner) since I was 6. It's been a great 14 years! Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. Thanks for the help Dissonance19 :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance

You're welcome man. Hope you have fun. :cheers:


----------



## Spitfire

skatesb16 said:


> Hey guys. I signed up a while ago, but have had problems with my account. I'm finally able to post, so I just wanted to introduce myself. I live in Seattle, but grew up in Phoenix. Been a Suns fan through thick and thin (and thinner) since I was 6. It's been a great 14 years! Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. Thanks for the help Dissonance19 :cheers:


Welcome,

I'm going to be in your area in August; I have a cousin in Bellevue whom I'm going to visit.


----------

